# Help with Sram Force Weight!and............



## jinxkal (Oct 1, 2005)

hey guys.. do u guys mind tellin me the weight of the Force and how much weight difference between Force and Red? thanx

kal


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Claimed weight or real weight?


----------



## jinxkal (Oct 1, 2005)

*hey*

both.... please! thanx


----------

